# Ponds and Water Gardens > Pond Fish >  Pond disaster 2010

## Gary R

Well i had a pond disaster of the weekend of the 22nd May 2010 when Blackpool tuk on Cardiff at Wembley and won 3-2  :Smile:  ....but this Thread is about my pond and not football.

To cut a long story short both my main pump and air pump both packed in and with it being the hotest 2/3 days we have ever had in a long time i lost 17 Koi fish all together  :Frown:  around £6,000 to replace them all.
I would on normal day check them every day and feed them morning and evening but this weekend as for the above i did not....and what a lesson i have learned from that ......in the end it cost £400 for a new pump and air pump but still got the fish to replace 

Here are a few of pitctures of what started out being a good weekend then turning into a disaster.

Regards gary

----------


## lost

If that were me i would be gutted i feel for you mate, i remember when it happened.May that be a lesson to us all to make sure we check our tanks/ponds regularly you just never no.What were the stock levels like before this happened? I remember that day forest should have been playing cardiff still never mind one way or another we will be playing you again next season  :lol:

----------


## Reddevil

i remember that was a bad weekend  :Frown:

----------


## Timo

Ouch very bad news m8  :Frown:

----------


## Unicorrs

awww I felt sad when I saw the dead fishes  :sorry1:

----------

